# Leaning vinyl fence



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Unless those post were set at least 2' deep minimum and set in concrete or something like crush and run gravel it's going to keep tipping.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

That's what worries me! That it will eventually fall over. I've tried running some 3 foot spikes into the ground at the post in an effort to straighten it some what but obviously it didn't work.
The spike is what confirmed to me they weren't set in concrete.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If all he used was those drive in post mounts it's not going to stay up. The top just acts a pivot point. There's a lot of pressure againt a fence when the wind blows againt the side of it. It acts like a sail.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I think what he did was dig a hole(not very deep) put the post in and fill the hole back up with the dirt he removed! If you look closely at the beginning of the fence u can see that he put a piece of fence up to fill the gap that the lean created so he is well aware of the lean.
I guess I'm gonna have to go over there and tell him he's going to have to fix it.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you talked to your neighbor? 

It's his fence and liability.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if that white stockade wood fence is anchored by a 4X4 right where the fence leans..pin in into the 4X4.drill holes thru the last part of his and slide pins into it and then the wood 4X4.....are there kids bouncing off it or wind making it tilt towards your yard.driving items into the dirt on your side will only support it if they are exposed all the way up his post,,like said he didn't go down deep enough minimum 3' to 4'.even a quick set concrete hole dug down on your side filled and sets... doesn't have enough of his fence post to support


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess I am a bit confused, that fence is on your neighbor's side of the property line? If so, you are going to need his permission to fix the fence, unless you plan to install supports on your side and connect to his fence. I would start by discussing the problem with him, maybe he will fix it himself.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I agree with Daniel. I wouldn't want my neighbor "fixing" my fence. I think it is called trespassing (assuming the fence is on his property at the correct setback distance from the property line according to your local laws). Speak to your neighbor and see what can be done.


----------



## TheFenceGuy (Jul 2, 2011)

Agreed, those posts are not going to hold up, and your neighbor will have to fix it - not you. Unfortunately, it can actually be considered trespassing if you do it without permission. You could talk to him in a friendly way, and offer to help pay for the repairs. Otherwise, your best choice would be to put up your own fence on your side of the property border.

Fence posts need to be at least two feet in the ground, and set in concrete if you want them to be stable. We have a video showing a fence being installed on our website: 
http://www.nationwidevinyl.com/Video_Installation_Guide.html


----------

